#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What are the best open-source CMS solutions in 2021?

## Bhavya

To my knowledge, WordPress is one of the best open-source CMS solutions with thousands of plugins and themes. I would like to know other best open source CMS solutions in 2021. Can you guys tell me what are the best open source CMS solutions in 2021?

----------


## NimeshHeshan

Yeah you correct! Wordpress is a most popular CMS. In first time used to build blogs. But now we can build Web applications and also Static & Dynamic websites. GHOST is an another competitor CMS for Wordpress. In Perfomance side, GHOST is best than Wordpress. And also Opencart is an another popular CMS for e-Commerce Solutions.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yeah you correct! Wordpress is a most popular CMS. In first time used to build blogs. But now we can build Web applications and also Static & Dynamic websites. GHOST is an another competitor CMS for Wordpress. In Perfomance side, GHOST is best than Wordpress. And also Opencart is an another popular CMS for e-Commerce Solutions.


Thank you for sharing these CMS platforms. I'll check out them and find the right one to build my blog!

----------

